# Vintage Schwinn - 1953 - $1 (crestview)  BFGforfree!



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

no way possible for me to go snag it...next best thing is to help a CABEr score it!









						Vintage Schwinn - 1953 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Free to a good home. I'm hoping it can avoid being trashed or recycled. This is a BF Goodwrench, made by Schwinn in Chicago. Based on the serial it's a 1953. It's honestly in better shape than it...



					austin.craigslist.org
				



































I hope someone snags it! 

-L⭐S


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

@Josie 2 Shrimps


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sure is nice of you to post this for someone to go get. Bravo Lonestar.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Sure is nice of you to post this for someone to go get. Bravo Lonestar.



Thank you, Brother. Tryin' to keep good CABE Karma! Sure is a sweet bike...


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm going to pick it up tonight. Thanks lonestar.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

You are the MAN.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> I'm going to pick it up tonight. Thanks lonestar.



Awesome! I'm so happy to Help a fellow CABer!
Post it up on Sunday Show-Tell if ya get it! (if you want to)
   🙂


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

You are the MAN.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> You are the MAN.



Thank you, just tryin' to be a good Dude...


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Awesome! I'm so happy to Help a fellow CABer!
> Post it up on Sunday Show-Tell if ya get it! (if you want to)
> 🙂



I will do my best.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> I will do my best.



Safe travels, Big Moe...looks like a little bit of a drive ya got there!


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Not to bad. Only 120-30 round trip


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, I have it home. Serial number is
B33297. Hoping the wheelset is saveable. Very likely it's a 1952.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 12, 2022)

Man. Wish there were some deals like that around me lol. Nice find @Lonestar Nice new bike @Big Moe thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

You're welcome


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2022)

@Big Moe  Where is the serial number stamped? That can't be a 1952.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 12, 2022)

45/46


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Underside of crankset


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Serial number and I'm happy to report that the wheelset is saveable.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Serial number and I'm happy to report that the wheelset is saveable.
> 
> View attachment 1711324
> 
> View attachment 1711325




Then definitely not a 1952. Looks like a possible 1945 or a 46. Is the rear fender bridge a tubular piece or the U channel type? Looks like a black out rear hub in the last owners pictures.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Rear hub is black. Fender bridge is used channel


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

And just for the heck of it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2022)

Still a very early production. If not a 1945 then early 1946. But looking at the chain stay EF to the bottom bracket shell, kickstand angle, dogleg crank and black out parts, I'm thinking 1945.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 13, 2022)

Happy it all worked out for ya, @Big Moe 

Enjoy your new bike!


----------

